# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Hộp số giảm cấp ko biết sử dụng thế nào....các bác xem giúp thế ạh

## GunSrose

có a chào bán cái hộp số thế này,khó 1 cái là nó có cả dàn gá,hoặc bắt chi tiết gì lên đó,nắm đầu bu ly quay thử thấy bên đầu cốt ra quay rất chậm...ko biết chính xác tỷ số truyền qua hộp số là bao nhiêu....hixhix...nếu gác e nó lên làm trục thứ tư liệu có được ko các bác

----------


## dungtb

Loại này thường có độ rơ nên không làm trục thứ 4 được đâu bác

----------

GunSrose

----------


## hung1706

Ông giảm tốc này có thắng từ đầu vào nên cụ nắm đầu ra lắc xem nó có cục kịch gi ko là biết rơ hay ko rơ ngay. 
Mấy thằng Germany nó làm dạng trục vít bánh vít này không có rơ hoặc rơ rất nhỏ là bình thường, chỉ có cái tỉ lệ có khi nó làm lẻ. Có số lẻ cũng nhiều đến 3 số sau dấu , đó nên khó mà xác định chính xác thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Trục vít 1 mối ren thì tỷ lệ nó lẻ kiểu gì ta, cùng lắm 2 mối ren thì lẻ 1 số sau . thôi. Mấy hộp thông thường bé bé này hiếm có cái nào nhiều mối ren hơn.

Cái này làm máy tự động thì ngon, kiểu trục ra thẳng đứng lên hồi xưa e lùng quá trời mà không có.

Thanks.

----------

GunSrose

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hồi xưa em vấp dc vài con tỉ lệ 1:3,... và 1:5,... của thằng Đức cốp, quay trơn cứ ngỡ 1:3 1:5 nhưng vén mạc ra mới thấy số lẻ. Để rãnh em chụp gừi lện xem chơi  :Big Grin:

----------

GunSrose

----------

